# Cory Catfish Can’t Swim Down



## ClayUpton (Apr 10, 2018)

BEGINNING IS JUST CONTEXT FOR SITUATION 

Hello I have had a betta fish in a 3 gallon for a couple months and decided to get an upgrade so I purchased a 10 gallon tank last night. Along with the 10 gallon tank I also bought 3 Cory’s. After I set up the tank with a filter and heater I acclimated the Cory’s to the water and let them free, they were acting fine darting around exploring and they were friendly with the betta and I watched them for about an hour. 

HERE IS THE ISSUE
The next morning I checked on them and they were floating at the top of the tank! At first I thought they were dead and poked them with my net but then they started swimming around trying to fight to the bottom. They would keep pushing and pushing trying to swim down and then would give up and slowly float to the top. I was worried and kept observing and trying to prompt them to move and about 20 minutes later one was dead at the top 😞 I put him in my bettas old tank after conditioning it and went to check on the other one. The other fish was floating at the top (alive) and still could not swim down. I don’t know what the issue is? Please help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One of the problems I see is you didn't cycle the new filter. Even with just adding 3 fish, you cause your ammonia and such to go up. Did your betta have a filter on its tank. If so you should have moved it to the 10 gal to help cycle and not add any fish for at least 2 to 3 weeks.


----------

